# Great gig this weekend, played until 4:30am!!!



## robare99 (May 9, 2011)

There's something in the area called Spring Breakup. In the bush, there are roads they can use in the winter, because it's frozen solid, but in the summer you can't drive on them. The summer roads are all dirt, and they are too soft to drive heavy machinery over in the spring, so there's about a 6 week layoff for a lot of people, while this all dries up. 

This one oilfield company has a Spring breakup party every year for it's employees, pig roast, smoked turkey, band etc etc. Free booze. Basically 3 kiddie pools filled with ice, water, beer and coolers. Takes place at a local rodeo grounds that they rent. Ideal setup, most of the people camp, and there's free cabs all night for the rest. We were invited to the meal, and it was free booze all night as well. 

Great stage, enough power, ran a propane heater at the side of the stage. The only strange thing is that te dancefloor is to the side and there's big picnic tables right in front of the stage. 

We started playing at 9pm, there weren't a lot of people at first, until about the last 4 songs. Since people started arriving and dancing we ended up playing until 10:30 - 10:45ish. Took a break, back on at 11ish, now the place was hopping pretty good and played until about 12:15, long sets, fun songs, did everything from country to rock. 

At the end of the second set, we were approached by some guys who used to play for the gig, basically kind of a unorganized jam before, so we let them use our instruments, and they did a few songs. 

Then we got up again around 1ish and gaver until 2am, until we all had to break to take a piss break. Lol we would ask for more beer while playing and people would come by and drop some off at the stage. Did't get hammered but had a beer going most of the night. Last set, Called some hotties on stage to help out with Mustang Sally, one was one of the organizers and we gave her a tamborine. We decided she needed a song with a tambourine solo so on the spot, we figured out Walk like an Egyptian, haha the place went nuts. 

We were pulling songs out of our asses by the end of the night, Paradise by the Dashboard Light, Time Warp, you name it. Everyone danced on the picnic tables, it was fun to watch, no one fell off thank god. 

3am hits, and theres about 15 people left, we say "ok that's it" they keep chanting "more, more, more" the manager for a different oil company was talking to the keyboard players husband he said "tell them to keep playing" the husband says "Money Talks man" the manager said "we'll cut them a check to keep going" the husband said "nah man, it's all about the cash" some everyone chipped in and gave us another $250. So we continued on until 4, then finally at 4:30 we had to throw in the towel, just exhausted, drunk, tired. 

They were like "more, more, more" I was like "ok man, we are done haha that's it" they were like "more, more, more" I was like "Jesus, it's getting light out" we were just too tired to continue. 

It was one of the best gigs I've ever done, we are booked for next year, and we decided to up our price from $1000/night to $1500/night. These big companies don't even blink at a grand, we put on a good show, great sound, it's a lot of work, and they've been at $1000 for a couple years, so ya, new price!!


God damn it was a great night!!! Probably my new favorite venue. We are going to try to convince other people to use the area as well. Some outdoor gigs have huge tents, or this big stage on a trailer. This place is ideal!!

:love:


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 9, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome time!!!

4am is facking late too


----------



## robare99 (May 9, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> Sounds like an awesome time!!!
> 
> 4am is facking late too



Yeah no kidding hey!! Like I said we were pretty much ready to call it at 3am, but money talks. It was a great crowd, paid before we hit the stage, which was a nice change. We all just kinda got into the swing of things. 

Busted out everything from Tom Petty to GnR to Meatloaf, to Green Day, to Johnny Cash, Linda Rondstat, you name it, we probably played it. Our bass player knows pretty much every song ever written AND every song yet to be written, lol so he's the rock. Me and the other guitar player know a half million songs each, an are on the ball enough to grasp a song and run with it after a verse and chorus. 

Usually we do 3 - 4 12-14 song sets, and start the last set at 1am, often there aren't a lot of people left by then so it sometimes even ends up cut a bit short. 

But every now and then, the right gig, the right crowd, and it's just balls out until the cows come home.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 9, 2011)

robare99 said:


> Yeah no kidding hey!! Like I said we were pretty much ready to call it at 3am, but money talks. It was a great crowd, paid before we hit the stage, which was a nice change. We all just kinda got into the swing of things.
> 
> Busted out everything from Tom Petty to GnR to Meatloaf, to Green Day, to Johnny Cash, Linda Rondstat, you name it, we probably played it. Our bass player knows pretty much every song ever written AND every song yet to be written, lol so he's the rock. Me and the other guitar player know a half million songs each, an are on the ball enough to grasp a song and run with it after a verse and chorus.
> 
> ...




you guys are machines  i dont know if could have played long even with the breaks lol


as long as everyone has a good time thats all that counts


----------



## robare99 (May 9, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> you guys are machines  i dont know if could have played long even with the breaks lol
> 
> 
> as long as everyone has a good time thats all that counts




Yeah they were loving it, they wanted to keep going. We all even traded instruments here and there while each guy snuck out for a piss. Haha I played drums for a song, then the other guitar player hopped on bass, the. We did a song without the guitar player. 

Good times!!! Tired as hell yesterday and today! But it was worth it!


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 9, 2011)

robare99 said:


> Yeah they were loving it, they wanted to keep going. We all even traded instruments here and there while each guy snuck out for a piss. Haha I played drums for a song, then the other guitar player hopped on bass, the. We did a song without the guitar player.
> 
> Good times!!! Tired as hell yesterday and today! But it was worth it!






Now thats a show! And pretty ballsy, i can only play guitar and bass so drums would be out for me haha


----------



## robare99 (May 9, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> Now thats a show! And pretty ballsy, i can only play guitar and bass so drums would be out for me haha



My drum skills are nothing to write home about, but the song was Fishing
In the Dark, so it worked out!

I play guita as well, so it wasn't a real big deal when the other guitarist snuck away for a song.


----------



## robare99 (May 31, 2011)

Here's a video. This is after 3am. Just the diehards left. I've never played this song before. Couple bad notes in the solo but what the hey. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HY51DSy6kc


----------



## robare99 (Oct 21, 2011)

Been busy, gigging and doing sound. 

Here's a couple pics of our setup at this venue...











I believe that was probably the last gig with my old FOH setup...





Here's a pic of that trailer/mobile stage I was talking about... (the towns speakers were on the trailer, so we uses theirs instead of mine...)

And my new setup...


----------



## KingAenarion (Oct 24, 2011)

robare99 said:


> And my new setup...



Man Presonus make some average stuff... but those StudioLive Consoles are great!


----------

